# Your Favorite Guitarists



## Demensa (Oct 5, 2012)

Post your favorite guitarists from every and any genre of music.  Tell us why you like them. Do they play in a band or solo project? What makes them awesome? Best album?

To start:
*Buckethead
*[video=youtube;rBZbIa604y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBZbIa604y0[/video]

One of the most eclectic players I have ever heard of. This guy has released over 40 albums over his career, not even counting 13 albums he released as a single set (Yes. 13 albums of new material.), or his many albums released as Death Cube K, or in his various side projects. His style range includes ambient, rock, metal, pop, avant garde, noise, funk, jazz, classical and more. At the same time however, you can recognize his playing almost instantly.  He uses a pattern/riff based structure in his songs usually, which I don't see very often with solo guitarists. Best Album? I couldn't pick one. The Elephant Man's Alarm Clock, Kaleidoscalp and Giant Robot are good places to start, but there's so much more.



*Joe Satriani
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMcjXo8ZuqE

This is a no brainer. Everyone's heard of Joe Satriani. I absolutely love the phrasing he uses, especially in "Always With Me, Always With You". That song is a masterpiece of guitar work.  He has a very unique and catchy legato style of playing that I really dig. A lot of my favourite guitar solos are from him. Best Album? I'd say Surfing With the Alien easily. Not a single boring song on there.

I'll get this one over with quickly, since I seem to mention him in nearly every music thread I post in:
*Tosin Abasi
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihqT1aA4Q88

This guy is a genius. Lead guitarist and writer in Animals as Leaders, T.R.A.M. and used to be in some other metalcore band whose name escapes me. He's really in a league of his own when it comes to the types of chord progressions, time signatures, jazz influenced style he uses as well as his amazing technical skill. Best album? I don't think he's ever written a song I didn't love. Animals As Leaders, Weightless as well as Lingua Franca are amazing.

I'd love to hear who you guys like. Once I get some of the big names out of the way, I'll go into lesser known guitarists...


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2012)

I would have to say that my favorite guitarists are as follows:
*Kirk Hammet *from Metallica
*Doyle Wolfgang von Frankenstein *from the Misfits
*Johnny Ramone *from the Ramones
*Angus Young *from AC/DC
*Dimebag Darrel *from Pantera
and
*Kurt Cobain *â€‹from Nirvana
EDIT- here are a few more names that I forgot to mention:
*Tony Iommi* from Black Sabbath
*Dave Mustaine *from Megadeth
*Dave Murray *from Iron Maiden
and
*Randy Rhodes *from Ozzy Osbourne
*Mike Ness* from Social Distortion
*Buzz Osbourne *from The Melvins


----------



## Conker (Oct 6, 2012)

Sully Erna from Godsmack. He's great, but he also wins in that he's the only guitarist I can name off the top of my head


----------



## Plantar (Oct 6, 2012)

Uli Jon Roth. He's like. VERY influenced by Jimi Hendrix. And he was so nice when I met him.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 6, 2012)

Dimebag, Randy Rhoads, Eddie Van Halen, Mike Mushok, Jerry Cantrell, Kirk Hammett, Kurt Cobain, Jimi Hendrix, John Mayer, Slash, Eric Clapton, Newton Faulkner, Pete Townshend, George Harrison, and Brian May. Not in any particular order.

I can't think of any really good female guitarists, though...


----------



## Conker (Oct 6, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> I can't think of any really good female guitarists, though...


Lzzy Hale :3


----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2012)

Llamapotamus said:


> I can't think of any really good female guitarists, though...



Poison Ivy from the Cramps


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 6, 2012)

Steve Vai and Joe Satriani.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 7, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Steve Vai



Vai is someone who I know I should be listening to with a passion, but I haven't really given him much of a chance yet. Any favorite songs/albums that you would recommend?


Continuing on...
*Jakub Zytecki

*[video=youtube;vCiCQm9qXW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCiCQm9qXW0[/video]

Lead guitarist of Disperse and also does solo work. He has amazing technical skill and plays a really neat progressive metal style. His guitar solos are ridiculously good.

*Tymon Kruidenier
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT4aCOwcP14&feature=related
He used to be the lead guitarist of Cynic, around when they were doing Traced In Air. Now he plays in a metal/jazz fusion band called Exivious. He's just so damn creative, which is why I love his guitar work.

*Django Reinhardt
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpmOTGungnA

He's one of the greatest figures in jazz guitar, popularizing "gypsy jazz", which is one of my favourite genres of music. His left hand was badly burned in a fire, leaving only two working fingers to do all of the fretwork. But still, he managed to play at an incredible technical skill level.


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2012)

Tosin, yeah. Getting an 8-string guitar made for me primarily because of that man

I also look up to
Ron Jarzombek
Greg Massi (maudlin of the well)
Guthrie Govan
Chris Arp (psyopus)
Paul Masvidal / Tymon Kruidenier
Paul Waggoner (btbam)
Michael Keene (the faceless)
Fredrik Thordendal
and many, many others. But you get the gist


----------



## Streetcircus (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess based on pure mastery of guitar, which isn't something that really interests me that much, I would say Tommy Emmanuel for his passion and innovation.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 8, 2012)

Aden said:


> Tosin, yeah. Getting an 8-string guitar made for me primarily because of that man
> 
> 
> I also look up to
> ...



C-C-C-CUSTOM 8 STRING?! I am so jealous...

I haven't hear of Greg Massi, Guthrie Govan or Chris Arp, so I'm going to go check them out. Also, I'm going to try and get Psyopus' "Ideas of Reference" tonight to listen to.

Also, have you listened to Carbon Based Anatomy By Cynic? If you have, do you like the direction they have been going recently?

Anyways, keep the guitarists coming! I see a lot of good classic rock and metal names in there. I'm a pretty big fan of guys like Kirk Hammett and Dimebag Darrel as well.


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2012)

Demensa said:


> C-C-C-CUSTOM 8 STRING?! I am so jealous...



Just semi-custom; also, don't be jealous of my irresponsibility with my money :v



> I haven't hear of Greg Massi, Guthrie Govan or Chris Arp, so I'm going to go check them out. Also, I'm going to try and get Psyopus' "Ideas of Reference" tonight to listen to.



Ideas of Reference is my favorite Psyopus album c:



> Also, have you listened to Carbon Based Anatomy By Cynic? If you have, do you like the direction they have been going recently?



Somewhat of a Masvidal/Tymon fanboy, so yeah, definitely heard. I liked Carbon Based Anatomy a good amount (title track and Box Up My Bones are hng), but I also wish they'd go back and incorporate more of the (relative) rawness that made Focus so good. But at least it's different. Good to see bands moving forward, even if I can't let go of nostalgia.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 8, 2012)

Hes a one man band but I honestly think hes just one of the best and most unique guitarists of all time.

[video=youtube;eXqPYte8tvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqPYte8tvc[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 8, 2012)

Stephen Carpenter, Tom Morello, Kurt Cobain, Brent Hinds, Daron Malakian, Billie Joe Armstrong (shut up!), Jake Snider, Dave Knudson, Jimi Hendrix, Matthew McGhee, Brian "Head" Welch, John LaRussa, James Iha, Billy Corgan, Adam Jones, and of course, Buckethead.


----------



## Percy (Oct 8, 2012)

Hendrix, Van Halen, Tom Morello (the way he uses effects always gets to me), Pete Townsend, Dan Auerbach of The Black Keys, and Alex Lifeson of Rush.
There are quite a few more guitarists that I like, but I don't want to list them all.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 8, 2012)

David Gilmour.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 8, 2012)

I forgot Steve Hillage.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2012)

I just realized...

I don't have a favorite guitarist.

Holy shit.


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 8, 2012)

probably these guys

Keiji Haino
Zoot Horn Rollo (from Captain Beefheart's Magic Band)
Fred Frith
Robert Fripp
and Frank Zappa

oh and Steve Howe

ah fuck, Steve Hackett too


----------



## Saylor (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anybody know who that one Dead Kennedys guitarist was? He was incredible and would also be one of my favorite guitarists if I could remember his name. He was the best guitarist that they had before Jello Biafra left. Does anybody know who I am talking about?


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 8, 2012)

John 5! Former guitarist in Marilyn Manson and currently in Rob Zombie. He has a bunch of solo albums that range from rock to country. 
Also if you're looking for more female guitarists and like Halestorm, I would recommend The Pretty Reckless. Sure they're not doing anything revolutionary, but they're still awesome!


----------



## Aden (Oct 8, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Fred Frith



Hoowww did I forget Fred Frith
ditto


----------



## Demensa (Oct 9, 2012)

Ah yes! So many names I haven't heard of before! All have been added to my list.  The infinite, never ending list...

Ideas of Reference was awesome as well. 
Demented and insane. 
But great. XD

For all of you Animals as Leaders fans: 
Javier Reyes, another of my favorite guitarists will be releasing a solo EP soon. Exciting stuff!

[video=youtube;DLRVDScCnp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLRVDScCnp0[/video]


----------



## Namba (Oct 9, 2012)

Saylor said:


> Does anybody know who that one Dead Kennedys guitarist was? He was incredible and would also be one of my favorite guitarists if I could remember his name. He was the best guitarist that they had before Jello Biafra left. Does anybody know who I am talking about?


Aw, man! East Bay Ray! Yeah, that guy was pretty damn good.


----------



## Aden (Oct 9, 2012)

Demensa said:


> For all of you Animals as Leaders fans:
> Javier Reyes, another of my favorite guitarists will be releasing a solo EP soon. Exciting stuff!



Seems like you would enjoy Cloudkicker. Give one of his albums a listen on his bandcamp


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 9, 2012)

THIS guy:

*Yngwie Johann Malmsteen*






(The events taking place on the album cover are based on eyewitness accounts )
Even though I've toned down the metal, I still listen to this guy, who's one of the few artists whose records I own many of.


Take a guess:




Give up? Answer is  here, BTW, he STILL owns it, though refreshed and toned down.

*George Lynch*:





I don't listen to *Dokken* as often as I did, but there's one song that will always pull me back: *Mr. Angry* by George Lynch. That alone makes him one of my faves.

[video=youtube;0RfO_a7zAvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RfO_a7zAvg[/video]

The audio may not be best, but you can look up a better version.



Demensa said:


> Vai is someone who I know I should be listening  to with a passion, but I haven't really given him much of a chance yet.  Any favorite songs/albums that you would recommend?



I too should listen to Steve Vai. The only record I have of him is with *Alcatrazz*, which I bought because I thought it would contain Yngwie J. Malmsteen. It came to me as a surprise that Vai was in it.

Same with Rhoades. I admire the pioneering efforts of Hendrix, even if I rarely listen to his stuff (too psychedelic).


----------



## Demensa (Oct 10, 2012)

Aden said:


> Seems like you would enjoy Cloudkicker. Give one of his albums a listen on his bandcamp



And I do! He has such an awesome style. He can go from soft, ambient styles like in "Let yourself be Huge", to a much more heavy, progressive style like in "Beacons". (I listen to the heavier albums more often, but it's all really cool!)
What's your favorite album by him if you have one?

And on the topic of one man guitar based projects, have you heard of Nemertines?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BPqBc7tEuo

This is "Cursed" as well as "Three Colors".




ElectricBlue1989 said:


> THIS guy:
> 
> *Yngwie Johann Malmsteen*


Oh yeah! Another big name. I usually like his instrumentals rather than the songs he has with lyrics, but that's just my personal opinion. You just gotta love his style XD
[video=youtube;9cVIOuvDUGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cVIOuvDUGE[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 18, 2012)

Billy Idol is reason enough to like Billy Idol, but it was his guitarist that gave some memorable sounds to a lot of his music:

_*Steve Stevens*_:





Why does he sound so good? Because he knows what he's doing. From his choice of equipment to mic placement, he knows what to do, how it does it and why. While looking for pics, the more I read, the more I learned! I found more info on all the projects and the people he has worked with. 

While he worked with Michael Jackson in the song _"Dirty Diana"_, it's his collab with Harold Faltermeyer in the _Top Gun Anthem_ that I came to know him:

Ladies and gentlemen,* Top Gun Anthem:*
[video=youtube;KIq5x8-QL-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIq5x8-QL-o[/video]

And part of me wishes to have my hair like that. 
_*

Neal Schon:*_





BECAUSE JOURNEY! His guitar skills are the reason why I love_ Journey_. The music just... transports me.

Here he is in this amazing pic in 2009:





Now if you'll excuse me, I have some post-_Journey_ Neal Schon discography to listen while reading vintage Steve Stevens magazine interviews.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 18, 2012)

I would be lying if i said me, so Jonathan Donais and Matt Bachand.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread needs more talented babes...

*Lita Ford:*





Ironically, despite having so many great pics of her, this one says "guitar woman" while the rest say "sex-bomb". 
That doesn't mean I don't want you to look 'em up. ^^

And I couldn't leave out a pic of her with her twin-neck monster! Here she is in recent times:




Not a fan of tattoos, but I've seen worse. It actually looks pretty good on her. 

*Nancy Wilson:*





She and her vocalist sister, Ann Wilson, form the key members of *Heart*. Part of the reason I do listen to their early stuff is because of her guitar skills, and I don't listen to much stuff from the 1970s, since I'm partial to their stuff from the mid-80s.

Ironically, I had a tougher time choosing pics of Nancy than with the more photogenic Lita. So here's Nancy working it:


​


----------



## Demensa (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh! I forgot *
Neil Zaza
*[video=youtube;KsfSawhyRgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsfSawhyRgs[/video]
He may not be the world's most innovative player, but I still love his music.


----------



## Em1l (Oct 28, 2012)

Hmm....where to start, i'm a metal guy mostly so:
i have to second *Tosin Abasi, *as he has that rare skill combination of speed and excellent phrasing. plus he wears a hat
*Misha Mansoor (bulb) *as i am the worlds biggest Periphery fanboy, He's a real character and I love his taste in guitars.
*Andy James *as his work with Sacred Mother Tongue and his solo stuff is amazing
*Acle Kahney *(Tesseract) because he is capable of coming up with some truly mind boggling polyrythmic riffs

I'm probably missing some out but these are some of my favourites


----------



## Mehru (Oct 28, 2012)

Chris Broderick and Marty Friedman are two amazing guitarists...

Jason Becker was also amazing, as is Eric Peterson.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 29, 2012)

Em1l said:


> Hmm....where to start, i'm a metal guy mostly so:
> i have to second *Tosin Abasi, *as he has that rare skill combination of speed and excellent phrasing. plus he wears a hat
> *Misha Mansoor (bulb) *as i am the worlds biggest Periphery fanboy, He's a real character and I love his taste in guitars.
> *Andy James *as his work with Sacred Mother Tongue and his solo stuff is amazing
> ...



The djent is strong with this one...
I would definitely agree with Mansoor as well. He can really write some high energy riffs.
Tesseract is also really cool, but I haven't given them much of my time yet. I'm listening to One as I type... (It's starting to get really good now.)

Also, speaking of good riffs, these may not be groundbreaking, but *Joe Haley from Psycroptic* can really play some sick riffs.

[video=youtube;7LuWvvEQx6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LuWvvEQx6Q[/video]


----------



## Em1l (Oct 29, 2012)

Demensa said:


> The djent is strong with this one...
> I would definitely agree with Mansoor as well. He can really write some high energy riffs.
> Tesseract is also really cool, but I haven't given them much of my time yet. I'm listening to One as I type... (It's starting to get really good now.)
> 
> ...




i hadn't heard of psycroptic, seems good, going to check them out 

The new tesseract track Nocturne is worth a listen, they are now onto a third vocalist

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dqLPb0_ygKk[/video]


----------



## Oly (Oct 29, 2012)

Nils Frykdahl (sleepytime gorilla museum, idiot flesh)
David Isen (HORSE the Band)
Alexis Pareja(the number 12 looks like you)
John Darnielle (the mountain goats)
Frederick Thordendal (Meshuggah, FT's Special Defects)
Nick Reinhart (Tera Melos)
Micheal Gallagher and Aaron Turner (ISIS)
Adam Jones (Tool)
Ichirou Agata (Melt-Banana)
Bobby Bray (The Locust)


----------



## Demensa (Nov 2, 2012)

Em1l said:


> The new tesseract track Nocturne is worth a listen, they are now onto a third vocalist
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dqLPb0_ygKk[/video]



Yeah, I listened to this a while back and I thought it sounded pretty sweet. I think the vocalist does it justice...



Oly said:


> Nils Frykdahl (sleepytime gorilla museum, idiot flesh)
> David Isen (HORSE the Band)
> Alexis Pareja(the number 12 looks like you)
> John Darnielle (the mountain goats)
> ...



I think I almost just died from how good your taste in music is.

Before this I had only listened to Nick Reinhart, Frederick Thordendal and Adam Jones.
I listened to at least one song from each artist I hadn't heard of... and WOW. They're so unique and awesome.
Also: I've been looking for a band like Melt-Banana for some time now.
Just brilliant.

Even though I think I've already posted something by him in the forums, another guitarist I look up to is *24192*, not only because of his super catchy music, but also his ridiculously good tone.
Example here

And I wanted to ask you something Oly. Being a Tera Melos fan, I was wondering if you had a favourite album by them. I was thinking the other day about it, and I just couldn't put my finger on what I enjoyed best. 
They're all different, in their own way.


----------



## NeverNeverland (Nov 28, 2012)

Tommy T. Baron - Coroner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7kFnf-OeJM

Jeff Waters - Annihilator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pura2oAEta0

Josh Christian - Toxik
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9SomZIUTwk

Ol Drake - Evile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSllmP3FLCE


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

There was only one Jimi Hendrix!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvMRC-ldq_o

Even if you aren't American, this was an awesome guitar solo.


----------



## gangstaguru (Nov 9, 2013)

Ace Frehley - Kiss  
John Fruaciante - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Mark Knopfler - Dire Straits
Robbie Krieger - The Doors
James Brayford - Full Tote Odds


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 9, 2013)

Not meaning to flaunt my A7X fanboyishness, but two pages in and no mention of Synyster Gates? I am disappoint:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQLCne_CGg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIERB9csFnE


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Not meaning to flaunt my A7X fanboyishness, but two pages in and no mention of Synyster Gates? I am disappoint:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDQLCne_CGg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIERB9csFnE



ilu.

Zach's also fantastic. The harmony stuff aways sounds so epic.

Also, Monte from ETF:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyzbQ0Gdg3w


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 9, 2013)

John Petrucci he is fucking amazing


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> John Petrucci he is fucking amazing



Hell yes. Trying to learn the intro riff to Constant Motion was one of the most frustrating experiences I have had in a long time.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm just going to list the ones that inspired me to play when I was growing up.

Bill Steer's work in Napalm Death and Carcass
Justin Broadrick from Godflesh (Jesu is okay, but Godflesh made a huge impact on me back in the day)
Jesse Pintado's work in Terrorizer and Napalm Death
Masahiko Ohno of Solmania
John Lee Hooker


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 14, 2013)

He'll never get any respect for his work but Alex Lifeson is actually a pretty good guitarist. Of course, standing next to Neil Peart, the world's best drummer means you will be overshadowed.

Another great guitarist would be Phil Keaggy but since he devoted his life to the Lord and started playing for Contemporary Christian Music bands, nobody will ever give him the respect he deserves- maybe that's how he wants it. Still, he is very talented and Jimi Hendrix, when asked about being the greatest guitarist ever actually deferred to Keaggy, in an interview. He can play practically anything but he's in a genre very few listen to.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T3to3DHLIE


----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah! I remember this thread!

Petrucci and Gates are pretty great, though I don't listen to Petrucci as much as I should.

Anyone here listen to Tommy Emmanuel?
[video=youtube;w_UZpxPWaaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_UZpxPWaaA[/video]


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

I would say one of my most favorite guitarist, who is probably one of the most underrated, is Brian May ( lead guitarist of Queen ). I like him because he can make a guitar sing like an angel. You almost NEVER hear his fingers scrape along the strings.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 25, 2013)

My absolute favourite guitarist is Brendon Small. His composition, as well as his playing skill, are pretty incredible. I've never heard any guitarist who can orchestrate metal/rock music the way he does, and his knowledge of music and musical theory are probably what help set him apart from nearly all guitarists I know.

[video=youtube;CgRvvbqiNbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgRvvbqiNbU[/video]

The way he seamlessly mixes multiple guitars into different melodies and harmonies is something I aspire to learn.


----------



## Winter (Nov 28, 2013)

Another vote for Yngwie Malmsteen.

[video=youtube;6he9tvWtXRo]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6he9tvWtXRo[/video]


----------

